# Potatoes in canned soup question



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

When canning soups my potatoes are mostly mush when I heat it back up. How do you can the soup without the potatoes falling apart?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Don't fully cook the potatoes before putting them through the canning-process - a par-boil or maybe even cooking them "half-way only" would normally be enough. When you are re-heating the self-canned soup, the potatoes should finish cooking and keep their general shape without becomming mush ...


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Don't fully cook the potatoes before putting them through the canning-process - a par-boil or maybe even cooking them "half-way only" would normally be enough. When you are re-heating the self-canned soup, the potatoes should finish cooking and keep their general shape without becomming mush ...


Thanks so much. Getting ready to make my deer stew from last winter hunting and was just tired of the mush after reheating.


----------

